# Free Online Bible School - Accredited - Bachelor's Degree In Ministry...



## kbragg (Mar 19, 2008)

https://www.pillaroftruthministries.com/bibleinstitute.html
Posting from another forum:



> Blessings to all,
> 
> Thank you, Lana
> 
> ...




I plan to enroll after I finish the Bible Challenge


----------



## kweenameena (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow! Keep us posted on how this is going! Go for it!!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Mar 19, 2008)

I will def look into this. Thanks for the info kbragg. Q


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 21, 2008)

I signed up for this, looking forward to it.


----------



## Mocha5 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow!  Thanks, KBraggs.


----------



## MindTwister (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the link KBragg
Unfortunately when I tried to register I got the message "Illegal Action Executed" 
Will try again later in the day


----------

